# Shed to cabin



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

After a lot of prep work my cabin was finally delivered today. Couldn't be happier. I need to get a generator and lp set up. Property is on a trout stream, looking forward to doing some plots and other improvements. Not a bad start for the first 8 months!

































































Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Looks nice. Would love to keep seeing updates and of course what the cost ends up being.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Man that would be nice up grade from my camper, lol. Congratulations on the place. Who built it for you?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

nighttime said:


> Man that would be nice up grade from my camper, lol. Congratulations on the place. Who built it for you?


Thank you, a friend built it for himself, then I bought it from him.

Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Nice! What is a gtw? Have you decided on a generator yet? Running it off gas or LP? LP? 100# 'ers? or larger tank? We went with a 120 gallon no permit needed but could have went with 2 100# tanks we end up paying a convenience fee because we don't use enough but still worth not having to haul the tanks to get them filled.


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks great!

10x30?

I have been doing my research on a 20x10.

Couple guys on here have bought 10x20s without permits needed. I have to wait to get my property logged to get the “shed” where I want it.

Congratulations!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

You are lucky to be in a township that allows you to do this. I know our township in Lake County doesn't allow it.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks comfortable. Enjoy.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice! Enjoy


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Very nice 👍 
Enjoy


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 773149
> 
> Nice!


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

jjlrrw said:


> Nice! What is a gtw? Have you decided on a generator yet? Running it off gas or LP? LP? 100# 'ers? or larger tank? We went with a 120 gallon no permit needed but could have went with 2 100# tanks we end up paying a convenience fee because we don't use enough but still worth not having to haul the tanks to get them filled.


Generator for now, solar eventually, LP definitely going with 120 lb. I'm not hauling tanks!

Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

jmich24 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 10x30?
> 
> ...


12 x 32

Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

MossyHorns said:


> You are lucky to be in a township that allows you to do this. I know our township in Lake County doesn't allow it.


Peacock? Elk will allow if under 200 sf without a permit. Peacock you can't even park a travel trailer on your property without a yearly fee.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jjlrrw said:


> Peacock? Elk will allow if under 200 sf without a permit. Peacock you can't even park a travel trailer on your property without a yearly fee.


Sable Twp will allow a shed under 200 sft without a permit, but you wouldn't be allowed to use it as a cabin. They also have restrictions on how many buildings/sheds you can have on your property. We are supposedly maxed out on our property with at a cabin, a garage, and a shed. I believe that may be a county rule, because my uncle had the same problem in another two when he wanted to build a new garage. The made him demo 1 building before they would give him a permit.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Very nice, man! I've been thinking about building a 12x16 on my 2.5 acre lot down the road from me.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks great! I had a 10x20 dropped on my property last month. Township said I could do 200 square foot without a permit.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

jjlrrw said:


> Peacock you can't even park a travel trailer on your property without a yearly fee.


Same in Otsego Co. But it's pretty cheap like maybe $50/year? Still kind of BS they charge people for parking their property on property they own.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> Very nice, man! I've been thinking about building a 12x16 on my 2.5 acre lot down the road from me.


12x16 was on my to do list this year until the price of materials went crazy... maybe next year?


----------

